# EUTHANIZED: NO NAME WGSD FEMALE-WARNER ROBBINS- GA



## Myamom

Warner Robins Animal Control
Warner Robins, GA
478-929-7280 
[email protected] 

TO INQUIRE ABOUT ADOPTION, PLEASE CALL THE WR ANIMAL CONTROL SHELTER AT 478-929-7280.

No Name
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Shepherd [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
ID: 8-00421 
From: Warner Robins Animal Control


----------



## Strana1

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Poor girl looks defeated. What about Echo Dog White Shepherd Rescue?? I will e-mail them and post any info.


----------



## Strana1

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Echo Dogs doesn't have any foster room available.


----------



## Compassion Animal Rescue

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

How sad!!! I feel horrible for this girl


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Good lord, ANOTHER Georgia dog? That was the exact same look my last rescue dog wore, defeat. Poor girl.


----------



## fourdogsrule

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

I feel so bad for her. She needs help and fast. She looks so unhappy and misarable there.


----------



## wsumner26

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

The poor girl is all wet and cold from this terrible rain that Ga. has been having. This is a gas chamber pound.


----------



## MiasMom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Poor girl


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

This is just awful, this girl needs help fast.
She just looks so pitiful.

A big hug for this girl..


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

I just called and left a message for a return call about this girl. Apparently they are closed on weekends. I will post when I know more. Maybe we can all work together and get something going for this girl. I am concerned she is GA-we usually don't have much luck with pulling from those shelters.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Yes, please when you know more. Maybe we can help this girl.
She is just heart breaking..
Lets all try and help this girl...


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

and GASSING SHELTER...What a horrific death.........


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Does anyone know anything about this shelter? Any contacts? Myamom you've got some great connections any ideas about a person to contact and how much time we might have to get her out of there?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

let me see what I can find out...........


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Hi Kathy,



I’m responding to your email regarding the white shep mix at Warner Robins Animal Control. The email address listed on Petfinder gets forwarded to me, I just take and post the pictures, I don’t work for animal control. All I know about the dog is that she was available on the 22nd and she looks pretty unhappy. You have to call 478 929 7280 and speak with the staff to find out more info. They are open Monday-Friday 10-4. I don’t think this girl has too much of a chance of getting out of there, so it would be great if you can help. I know they allow rescue groups to pull as long as they fax over their GA State license and a document authorizing a representative from the group to pull.



Lori Love


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

GASSING shelter!








Let's not let her die that horrific death!


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Mary Ann-do you have any specific contacts in that area? We really have had no luck with pulling GA dogs and I want to try to get her out of there ASAP only if it is a temporary situation.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

email me eadavis......
[email protected]


----------



## cainsmomma

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Bumping this scared....wet....cold.....sad girl back to the top


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Back to the top girl. How can anyone go to the shelter and see dogs, animals when they are closed on weekends? It does not give the animals much of a chance.


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Any updates in getting her out??


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

We are working on it ToFree-Everyone pray for this one and we will appreciate the offers of help. I will post as soon as I know anything.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Eadavis, you have a pm.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Up you go.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Back to the top, she needs help fast.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

We are working on it. I have spoken with a local rescue group who has a volunteer going out to check out the situation. Boarding is available in the area I am told but tranport is usually a problem she said. There is also another white shepherd there and we don't have much info on either one unfortunately. I will post when I know more-I am expecting a call from the volunteer.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

I just heard about the other WGSD...sigh.......


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Me too MaryAnn-or I would have mentioned when we talked the other day. Hope you are well today. I spoke with Cathy who called me this morning and she arranged for someone to go over and check these 2 out.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

I checked...dog number 2 isn't on their site.

(I will email you later)


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

I called earlier and they said both dogs are still available. 

http://www.wranimalshelter.petfinder.org


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10313178


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Now two white girls.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Here's #2:










TO INQUIRE ABOUT ADOPTION, PLEASE CALL THE WR ANIMAL CONTROL SHELTER AT 478-929-7280 .

ADOPTION FEE:$89-MALES/$94-FEMALES (includes spay/neuter, exam & rabies vaccination). $20 if already spayed/neutered.
HOURS:M-F, 10-4
PHOTO TAKEN, 2/14/2008.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Thank you CindyM---


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with expenses for these girls in need.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*



> Originally Posted By: eadavisThank you CindyM---


No Problem, I just wanted everyone to see how adorable she is!!

Any updates on either of these two?


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

This girl also has a donation offer from us. Just waiting to get some good news and the go ahead...


----------



## nylasmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

This is a real heartbreaker, man, she's laying in her poop too. Prayers for her, bump


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

This poor baby needs a hug, a warm, CLEAN place to lay and someone to love her. She doesn't deserve to die an awful death-lets save her my friends!! 
Rosa


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

OK-I talked with the volunteer late yesterday. She said this poor dog has been unapproachable and has not left the curled up position yet. SHe is going back out to reassess her today and will let me know. The other white GSD with the black collar is said to be very friendly and sweet and craving attention. Hopefully we can find someone for that one as well. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

If someone was about to gas me I'd curl up in the corner and not move either....poor baby, she looks terrified. I'm glad to hear someone is going back today to try to assess her again, fingers and paws crossed that this girl can come out of her shell. 
Rosa


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

I would too Rosa. Sending good thoughts her way. I guess we should start another thread for the other WGSD with the collar.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

Worst scenerio...can we have her humanely euthanized? (I hate even talking like that...)........the thought of her dying that horrific death literally makes me ill.......


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

I know Mary Ann-call me if you have a chance today.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

this poor girl.


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS - GA*

I understand that there is more than one shepherd at this shelter. I'm heading down there to eval this dog and any other GSD's that they have. They're nearly three hours from me and I absolutely cannot pull any of them. I can eval ONLY. 

The man I talked to mentioned that he had already spoken with a lady about these dogs, but I cannot remember her name. Was it someone from here?

pics/vids/eval coming tomorrow.


----------



## moei

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: blackbirdzachI'm heading down there to eval this dog and any other GSD's that they have. They're nearly *three hours from me* and I absolutely cannot pull any of them. I can eval ONLY.
> 
> pics/vids/eval coming tomorrow.


WOW! Thanks


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Thank you Blackbirdz-I have spoken with two ladies named Lori and Kathy, but no male so I guess it was someone other than me. Thank you so much for doing that. I am hoping there is a way to save all three of them.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Good luck!!! Oh I hope you can bring her out of her shell a little!!!! Give her a hug from us if you can!!
Rosa


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

eh, at 95 mph...you should be there in no time...LOL.........


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomGood luck!!! Oh I hope you can bring her out of her shell a little!!!! Give her a hug from us if you can!!
> Rosa


I'm sure she'll be just fine. I'm bringing all my toys and tools tomorrow. Oh, and a brush too so she'll be a little more presentable.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

She just looks and sounds scared to death.


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: eadavisShe just looks and sounds scared to death.


The meeting will go like this. 

- Approach the kennel and the dog walks to the back and hides behind the dog house

- I walk around to the dog and she growls while laying down

- I sit down on the ground next to the dog 

- Give dog a treat, leash the dog, walk out of the kennel and go for a short walk. 

- I brush the dog, pet, and talk to the dog. Ears go up, mouth opens and the dog pants. Just another caged, scared and frustrated dog that doesn't really have any problems.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Oh I hope it goes that well....a brush is a great idea!!!!! Poor thing might feel better if she's looking better....you know us girls always feel better when our hair looks just right!!!!
Rosa


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I just can't get over how small she is trying to make herself appear.....poor baby!!!


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomI just can't get over how small she is trying to make herself appear.....poor baby!!!


Bah, no worries. Wait till you see her tomorrow.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

It's like she wants to disappear. I hope the eval goes well too. I just don't know how much time we are working with here.


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

The guy said that they're fine on room right now and she's not in immediate danger. Don't know how much truth there is to that, but I'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Thanks....I can hardly wait to see the pics tomarrow!!! Get some good ones and take lots!!! Sometimes when people do cute little stories it helps to tug on peoples heartstrings a little bit more.... face it-we need DRAMA.....LOL....I really want to see if we can save this little girl. I can't imagine my three curled up into a ball trying to make themselfs invisable....just the thought brings tears to my eyes....
a tearful
Rosa


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

many blessings to you bbz for going to see/evaluate her. travel safe, hope all goes well...


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Best wishes on the meeting and eval from Canada! I hope she understands that someone somewhere cares.


----------



## MiasMom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Hope all goes well!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Hope she will come around and trust a person today.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

fingers and paws crossed for a good outcome today....can hardly wait to see the new pics!!!
Rosa


----------



## Strana1

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

blackbirdzach I'm sending good thoughts your way hoping you can get this girl to come out of her shell.


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Just got back! Been on the road about 5 hours today. Whew! I don't have time to do a full report right now, but here's a couple of teasers for you! I"ll get everything edited and put up this evening. Thanks again guys!


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I'm so glad to see you back!!! The sable is stunning, but how did the white dog do??? Did she come out of her shell??? Can hardly wait for your update!!! Thanks again for all that you've done. 
Rosa


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

What about the other WGSD with the black collar?


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I can't make a long discussion out of this right now, but here's the short of it. 

This dog should not be approached or handled by anyone except by someone that has extensive experience with red zone fear aggression. Also this dog is not a GSD...not even a GSD mix. It's about 30-35 lbs and is more than likely a Shiba Inu mix. 

I spent over an hour with the dog and after numerous bites and bite attempts I put the dog back in the cage.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

The one with the black collar or the one huddled on the ground? I was told the one with the collar was extremely sweet.


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

The white dog.


----------



## Strana1

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

so sad, THANK YOU! for taking the time with her though.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

There are 2 white shepherds there unless the other one was adopted. The other one is pictured on page 2 of this thread. THat is the one I was told was extremely friendly.


----------



## Kaylas Mom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Oh that is sad to hear, makes it tough for rescue to step in, poor girl.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

oh God...she will be GASSED. 

Thank you for going today friend. 

I don't think I can come back to this thread...


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: eadavisThere are 2 white shepherds there unless the other one was adopted. The other one is pictured on page 2 of this thread. THat is the one I was told was extremely friendly.


The other was either a small mix with a German Shepherd like face or has been adopted. The Sable was the only GSD at Warner Robins animal control.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Thank you so much for going down today. My heart breaks for this little girl who will have virtually no chance of her getting out of there unless someone here would know of a posibility for her.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

No one will be able to help the poor scared girl.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

If need be can we at least have her humanely PTS?


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I hate posting up bad reports for dogs, especially her, since I'm sure she will now be gassed...but it's only fair to the people that are interested in her. 

Imagine if I posted that she was a sweethearted, but slightly afraid, GSD and someone out of state stepped up to take her. It would be a disaster. 

It's a tough thing to do sometimes, but it's the only thing to do.


----------



## LandosMom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

any temp info on the sable? if so can you post in her thread? love the pics of the sable. 

i am sorry to hear about the white....


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

i am so sorry to say i was expecting this bbz, though i continued to hope for the best when you got there. thank you SO MUCH for making the trip and for being honest and up front about your evaluation. bless her dear little soul.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

This is a very sad outcome, but its better to know now than to take any chances with our rescues that take on so many of these dogs.....my heart goes out to this dog, but more so, I'm angry at the person(s) responsible for how she is now. We are blessed to have blackbirdzack take the time (and money) to go down there to assess her for us. She was given chances alot of dogs in her place don't get. Perhaps we can save the sable??? Lets wait and find out more about his/her assessment. 
Rosa


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I think I already have a home for the sable. I'll know this evening for sure. She'll probably get picked up tomorrow. 

Guh, I can't keep posting. I have work to do. hahahaha.


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: blackbirdzachImagine if I posted that she was a sweethearted, but slightly afraid, GSD and someone out of state stepped up to take her. It would be a disaster.


Your absolutely correct, we have seen in the past people getting more dog than they anticipated or were capable of dealing with.

Thank you for taking the time with her, her picture broke my heart and I am sorry to hear that your visit did not go well with her.









Does the sable girl have her own thread? She is a beauty....


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

This is very sad...


----------



## wsumner26

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

So, she did bite you blackbirdzach? She is so pitiful.


----------



## Leadchange

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

What bothers me the most is that under different circumstances she could have been someones best friend for life. It's not her fault she ended up this way.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Is there any hope for this girl?


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

So the consensus is to let the dog be put down? All rescue attempts are stopping on this evaluation? Has someone from a rescue evaluated the dog? Someone who has worked with fear biters? Someone with experience with dogs being taken out of a run at a shelter? 

Sorry I just don't remember people in this area so accepting before. 

I would rather see people not show an interest if she is not pure or they have no room for another dog. Sorry, but this is just a little hard to swallow right now.


----------



## dd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I think it's important to remember two things with shelter evaluations - you are dealing with a stressed dog in the first instance, and exposure to the evaluator is very time limited. I agree with ILGHAUS that it would be wonderful if a trainer with experience of fear aggression could meet and work with this girl to give a fuller assessment.

dd


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

THANK YOU ILGHAUS! I agree with you wholeheartedly!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Yes, she needs another chance. It is so hard to meet a dog at a shelter when they are so scared already. It is not the persons fault that went there that this happened, it is just hard on the dog to trust when just seeing someone for the first time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

What are the specifics on this dog in terms of the evaluation I wonder? 

I say this because one of the things I am good at







is getting a dog to bite me. Because if what I do to get my dogs NOT to bite me works, then the opposite of that is also true-I can push buttons easily in the other way. 

Of course if I didn't know what I know about preventing a bite I could mistakenly push a dog to a bite REALLY easily.


----------



## dd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

The other thing that comes to mind is that if she has been abused, she may be fearful of certain individuals. It is not at all uncommon for a dog to be fearful of men because of past experience. So an eval done by a woman could be completely different.

dd


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

For some this might be an interesting read on this page

Link to an interesting thread 

In fact the whole thread may be an eye opener.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Thank you for posting. I know some here wonder why I started asking him questions...now they will know. 

btw - I hear she is off petfinder...I guess her fate was sealed...and she has probably already been gassed....


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Unbelievably sad... If she's off petfinder, its probably too late. Can anyone find out for sure?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

The eval on this girl is in this thread as well-
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=603721&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

All-I just wanted to let you know I spoke with Greg the AC officer and he informed me she was put to sleep after the temp test. God Bless you girl we tried to help.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Oh wow. After she was picked up, carried and then pinned...

Sorry, having trouble letting that go. I will stop now. 

eadavis-did Greg say anything about the sable?


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

sooooo sad.....May she finally rest in peace.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

We knew the temp test that was given was her death march. I felt my stomach knot up when I read of the dog house being lifted off of the frightened dog and then when she was drug out of the kennel for an evaluation I wondered how many hours she had left. 

At least it is now all over for her.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

oh my gosh friends....you are soooooooo right.....a trained evaluator should have been used to do any assessments....I can really see how important this is now. Thanks for opening my eyes. 
Rosa


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*








little gal. May you be running free and happy. You were not given a fair eval by a person who calimed to know dogs, you were pushed beyond your thresh hold, not your fault.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

were there other alternatives?


----------



## Fee

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I am truly sorry her last hours were stressful. RIP baby, you are free now.


----------



## staxi2

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

been awhile since i posted ( IN MEMORY OF MY BELOVED ROCKY,STORY) anyhow i spend countless hours on this board following these sweethearts,feeling the anger,the sadness and tears are always there.this little one really touched my heart and brought back memories of my rocky. i had hopes for her,but in my heart deep down i knew . as well as i knew with my rocky,the past was to much to overcome, mourn if you must i cried,remember her,she is safe from harm now,she is warm,fed,loved and wanted,she will never remember the abuse or neglect again. there are more whom need your love,safety and guidess.move forward for those you can save,and you will save more,for they are waiting on that special angel to give them a chance. know you did your best and that is all you can do......we cant ask for more.god bless you all....RIP LT. GIRL MEET MY ROCKY(RIP BUBBY MOMMY LOVES YOU) HE WILL HELP THIS GIRL SO MUCH LIKE HIM.sry for posting here if it is wrong -- Val,columbus ohio


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Fee this little gals fate was sealed by a person without enough knowledge to assess a scared fearful dog. 

by eadavis


> Quote:All-I just wanted to let you know I spoke with Greg the AC officer and he informed me she was put to sleep after the temp test. God Bless you girl we tried to help.


----------



## staxi2

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

i see the total reasoning behind a real eval. now. someone trained and experianced.....we will never know now.could at least maybe had someone loving near her at the end if it had to be, to show her just a few mins of real love


----------



## dd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Sorry, but that is NOT a temp test. Poor, poor dog.

dd


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

My question is- and forgive me for how this sounds... he took time out of his day to go and assess, and while he may not have the experience or knowledge of scared dogs like this- doesnt the shelter have enough common sense to get a second opinion?? My local shelter, after I had told them repeatedly their dog in question is a good dog without training and in the wrong hands still wants to euth him- lucky for me she likes me enough to give me time to work on him. I am leary of another dog they have there, but because she has special attachement to the dog that one isnt on the list yet... she is making her own decision on what dogs to put down and which ones wont. Truthfully, no matter what I say about the dog I am trying to save, if they decide to euth. I cant control it. I hope what I am saying makes sense, and it is NOT meant rude or sarcastic before a whole nother can of worms gets opened... it is sincere question.


----------



## dd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

There's another point here. We are talking about a very frightened, very stressed dog. And that so-called evaluation could also have pushed her right over the edge so that a second assessment would have done no good at all. I am so incredibly sad for this girl.

dd


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Liability. She was seen biting. Your AC is walking a line that I bet their county government would not want to know about. 

She was pushed to a bite-not in the way that some shelter dogs are "pushed" to a bite-by the door opening to the kennel or even a fake hand going to their food, but by being so stressed that she reacted defensively because in her language she was being attacked. 

So she bit and they had to PTS. Plus this is GA. For every dog that bites (and this one, God love her, had no other way to stop what was happening) they have 10 that don't and can be sent to rescue.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Gees. This is just such a sad story. Thats why I had to ask. I didnt want my post to come accross as rude or mean... I am not sure I will ever understand why some shelters handle things the way they do, and most times find it very discouraging. BUT I wanted to ask because I feel if I am going to be in rescue I need to undertand the how's and why's of things that happen too.


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I'm with Danni.

Perhaps he could have done the evaluation differently but if you disagree with his methods why isn't anyone giving him constructive criticism? Everyone is always saying there is no one in GA to help, he was willing to do so, maybe with some of the more experienced people on this board offering direction a contact in GA could have been made.

I am not saying I agree with the temp test I don't know how to properly do one either but reading this, the dog that came to mind was Seamus, and all the difficulties his new owner (Sorry forgot her name!!) is having with him. Aggression was mentioned briefly in his thread but was ignored. Imagine that happening here...


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

OMG you guys. Extreme fear aggression in the dog or sever lack of experience by the evaluator? The last hours of that poor dog’s life were terrifying to her. She was probably relieved to be PTS. How sad that she couldn’t have a happy last experience. 

I’m sorry to whomever is in charge there but how could they allow that kind of evaluation? Is this evaluator a stranger to them or do they use him regularly for evaluations? (I see huge problems with both.)

Sorry to get so worked up about this but that’s just sick. Some inexperienced person comes along, mishandles a fearful dog, the dog is PTS because of the person’s mistakes. Not fair at all. Sure everyone has to start somewhere but most places don’t let you start out by evaluating the value of life. 

I guess I know now why I try to stay out of the rescue area of the board.


----------



## dd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I think beyond the technique used, there is a severe problem with empathy. And you can't train empathy into anyone, they have it or they don't. Put yourself in that dog's place. My God.

dd


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

in an ideal world there would be an experienced evaluator available to all shelters. well, i guess in an ideal world there would be no need for shelters. 

many blessings to all who give of their time and energy to help these dear souls who cannot help themselves.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: VinnieOMG you guys. Extreme fear aggression in the dog or sever lack of experience by the evaluator? The last hours of that poor dog’s life were terrifying to her. She was probably relieved to be PTS. How sad that she couldn’t have a happy last experience.
> 
> I’m sorry to whomever is in charge there but how could they allow that kind of evaluation? Is this evaluator a stranger to them or do they use him regularly for evaluations? (I see huge problems with both.)
> 
> Sorry to get so worked up about this but that’s just sick. Some inexperienced person comes along, mishandles a fearful dog, the dog is PTS because of the person’s mistakes. Not fair at all. Sure everyone has to start somewhere but most places don’t let you start out by evaluating the value of life.
> 
> I guess I know now why I try to stay out of the rescue area of the board.


That is why I am upset- I feel the shelter is just as much as fault if not more. I guess this is topic of biting is touching a bit too close to home with me this week... sick of shelters either making stupid judgement calls from not caring, not knowing, whatever the case is. (not all shelters are like this I know) I feel so bad for this girl, I have a soft spot for the ones like her.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

So sorry we could not help you.


----------



## dd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

In an ideal world, lessons are learned. I hope some have been today.

dd


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I am very sorry for this dog. Seeing the pictures of her so sad make me very sad too. I do think that Zack had good intentions and that he truly cares about dogs. To be honest, I don't think that dog had a chance, Zack or no Zack. I agree that the eval was not done correctly but I think most people would never have even gone in there with the dog. I have seen that type of dog in shelters before and with that level of fear it is almost impossible to do a temp test. If there is a really patient worker there they can sometimes get the dog to trust them enough to get them out but most times it's a catch pole that's used for the dog and then they are pts. In those rural shelters those kind of dogs really don't have a chance. Again, I don't support the methods used and I'm sorry this dog had to be so scared on her last day of life. 

I agree that constructive criticism is a much better tool here. Why not try to work with Zach instead of against him?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSFor some this might be an interesting read on this page
> 
> Link to an interesting thread
> 
> In fact the whole thread may be an eye opener.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Conclusions:

I hate to use the words "not adoptable", but this dog should not be approached or handled by anyone except those with experience in extreme fear aggression. 

prey drive - ???

pack drive - little to none

defense drive - extremely high. Biting, growling, snapping, and complete loss of control

This dog should not go to a family with kids, cats, or other dogs. If someone wants to adopted this dog, you have read my report and you know 100% what you are getting into. Please do not go get this dog and then blame me or my eval because you cannot handle her. 

There is a chance this dog could be rehabed, but it would be weeks or months. Good luck and God bless if you want her. 

Also, this dog is NOT a German Shepherd or even a German Shepherd mix. She is 30-35 lbs and more than likely a Shiba Inu mix.


the above was a quote from his blog... I seen he wrote there IS a chance the dog could be rehabbed, but it would be weeks or months. I am sorry that the shelter felt that was a reason to let her go, I surely dont see that statement as a death sentence.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

She bit him.


----------



## ded37

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

have been sitting back the last few days watching this thread and that of the beautiful sable.

While this Urgent section of the board has done many wonderful things....

This thread is a perfect example of how dangerous this board can be. Whether or not, the "evaluator" or the person/people that found him to "evaluate" 2 GSDs (one clearly scared and the other more than likely a "worker"), was good intentioned is not the point.

This was an unknown evaluator and there were Red Flags from the start and many of us who have been on this board for years - know them by now.

There is a reason we ask for solid evaluations before we pull. There is a reason we have a contact base for people we have worked with in the past and trust. It is not always a perfect system, but it is a system.

I am not a qualified evaluater, but I know a little about GSDs and GSDs in shelters. I would have NEVER used such a "technique" (in fact I would not have been the one evaling these two), and you can bet I would never work with anyone that did and if I had the misfortune of choosing someone who did - that would be the one and only time.

This girl just paid the price with her life. Pretty big calculation error - no matter how well intentioned one might be.

Now, whether or not that would have been the ultimate decision anyhow, I do not know. What I do know, is she was gassed and before that she was scared and before that she was scared and wondering why the he __ __ she was there.

Members of this board who plead for help for a dog, I understand you are doing so because you have empathy and care. However, I implore you to let the people who have a track record do the hard work and to only offer donations to proven rescues or directly to a vet for care of a dog.

The best intentions can have very sad consequences.

Thank you for letting me add my two cents.


----------



## dd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

"She bit him" - 

Or better said - he forced her to defend herself, and she bit him.

Well said, Darcy.

dd


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: dd"She bit him" -
> 
> Or better said - he forced her to defend herself, and she bit him.
> 
> Well said, Darcy.
> 
> dd


Exactly. I got blocked from the board before I finished! But that was the bottom line. 

I am the first to say that shelters should not pass dogs on to the general public who are at high risk to hurt people (or other animals even) through uncontrollable aggression. But this dog was seriously threatened and was responding a defensive manner. Please stop, please don't, is what she was saying. 

Reading this thread made me SO grateful that whoever got Anna out of the shelter she was in didn't do these things to her. She has never (knock wood) made a move to bite, but some of those moves sounded much like hers. This is bothering me to no end. 

Darcy that is an excellent post.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I agree with what has been said by you Darcy, and I guess I can keep asking myself over and over again why shelters make the choices they do until I am blue in the face... I get the point she bit him- but I also get the fact that she was terrified and did so as a result of probably thinking she was defending herself. Again, asking myself over and over again, why didnt the shelter see she was just scared is a pointless question... I am starting to see what a bite does on a dogs record- even when it isnt their fault they pay they price, and that is what breaks my heart.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I agree that this dog had every right to bite him and I would have bitten him myself had I been that scared and forced into submission. Gassing is a horrible way to die and living as she was was also horrible. For liability reasons, most shelters would never have let anyone go in there with that particular dog and certainly wouldn't have let anyone take the dog out of her enclosure. 

The point is that this dog is now dead and it would be great if everyone could learn some very important lessons, INCLUDING ZACH. It would be great if he could learn that he should have never attempted to take her out of her safety zone against her own free will. That's just for starters. 

He's young and he loves dogs. He obviously is using some outdated techniques that endanger the dog and himself and it would be great if we could use this dog's case to help educate him so that other dogs don't suffer in the future. Because these rural Georgia shelters will continue to be desperate for help and Zach will continue to evaluate and help place dogs. So why not try to help?

And if not Zach, then someone else. How about we start a thread, in this dog's memory (the poor girl never even got a name) on how to do a proper evaluation of a shelter dog? And who is qualified, when not to approach a dog, etc., etc.


----------



## staxi2

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

alot of great points and starting places to offer help/educate-----introduced myself on the introduction forum


----------



## Kaylas Mom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Poor girl, you were loved by many. Run free


----------



## moei

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> How about we start a thread, in this dog's memory (the poor girl never even got a name) on how to do a proper evaluation of a shelter dog? And who is qualified, when not to approach a dog, etc., etc.


Excellent Idea and it would be great if it was a sticky in the Rescue section


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Darcy - great post! Thank you.



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHow about we start a thread, in this dog's memory (the poor girl never even got a name) on how to do a proper evaluation of a shelter dog? And who is qualified, when not to approach a dog, etc., etc.










That's an excellent idea and a very helpful one I think.


----------



## staxi2

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

my body is gone,but i am always here
in everything you see,feel and hear
my spirit is free,but i will never depart
as long as you keep me alive within your heart

regardless of if we ever met her or not she touched our hearts/life she is alive in our hearts. lets make her death be a positve thing,instead of pain.in memory of her,lets save another today..........


----------



## pupresq

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I think we're going to see lots of different opinions - just like we do with training techniques and everything else, but maybe that's not a bad thing. At least it would be a great resource for people to check out when they are faced with situations like this. 



> Quote:I can keep asking myself over and over again why shelters make the choices they do until I am blue in the face...


I can totally see why the shelter made the call they did, even if she hadn't bitten him. This is a shelter where happy, healthy, friendly dogs are routinely euthanized. That's the case of most of the shelters I work with. Purebreds are put down, healthy puppies die every day. You name it... most of the dogs don't get out. 

Here is a dog who was living each moment of her life in ****, each second completely terrified. Could she have been rehabilitated in an experienced home? Quite possibly. The dog in my avatar, my Amazing Grace, was like this poor baby when I found her. She tried to take my arm off when I reached into her kennel. She was evaluated by an extremely well known "expert" as part of a workshop on dealing with aggressive dogs in the shelter environment, and found to be unfixably fear aggressive and recommended for euthanasia. Which gets back to my statement about the subjective nature of evaluation... But I digress - my point is that possibly this little girl could have been saved but no one had stepped up to take her, no transport existed, we had no local contacts. In all likelihood, regardless of the evaluation, she was going to get put down and the shelter chose to do it sooner rather than later. 

I am glad she's no longer suffering. I am sorry her last time was so scary. I hope that we can take her life and learn from it to help the next poor soul that finds themselves afraid and alone and protecting themselves the only way they know how.


----------



## ded37

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Pupresq - Well said and excellent points!!


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Actually there were offers of help and transport for this girl whether she was a GSD or not. We were waiting for the temp test to see what had to be done and had already talked with a volunteer about pulling her.


----------



## dd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

That is sad to hear. I think pupresq makes some excellent points, but I wanted to point to the example of Anna Banana. I remember posting her - it must be four years ago now? - and thinking no one is ever going to want this dog: she can't stand to be touched and she poops herself if you look at her wrong. And yet - she ended up getting TWO excellent foster moms, and a permanent home, and look at her today! Sometimes it is the most pitiful dog at the shelter that gets out, just because it IS the most pitiful.

dd


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

What we need is more GA. help, we can only do so much from so far away. This really hits home with me as the first two I helped were white sisters that were just like her. The shelter was close to me and I had the time to go each day and spend hours with them. The first few times I just sat in the kennel and talked to them. Little by little they started to trust me. They have a great home now, Henna is still a scared little girl but has great owners that understand. But all of this takes time that these dogs do not have in GA. I am so sorry your last few days were so bad and your life ended in such an awful way.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Well said Kathy B.


----------



## gagsd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

If more Georgia help is needed, perhaps it would be a better idea to educate and build bonds, rather than bashing and blaming?








You can not save the dogs, without help from the people.
Mary


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

such wise words, mary.


----------



## ded37

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1If more Georgia help is needed, perhaps it would be a better idea to educate and build bonds, rather than bashing and blaming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can not save the dogs, without help from the people.
> Mary


Agreed. However, I may have missed where the evaler said I am not sure how do this - suggestions/help. I have had several people tell me I am not sure I to eval a GSD, can you give some ideas - what you are looking for.

I know GA is a very hard place for BrightStar to pull from - due to lack of trusted contacts for evals, pull/temp hold and transport help or that the trusted contacts are SO full from all the dogs that need help in GA.

Bottom line - this was a sad case and I know it happens. Shelters are overwhelmed, rescues are overwhelmed.. ideally it would be wonderful if there were wonderful, loving owners!


MODS PLEASE MOVE THIS THREAD TO THE PROPER PLACE SO THAT THE ONES THAT STILL NEED HELP CAN BE HELPED. THANKS.


----------



## gagsd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Most people who do not know how to eval..... don't know it.
That is why it is so important to support each other and help educate. 
Mary


----------



## pupresq

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Quote: Sometimes it is the most pitiful dog at the shelter that gets out, just because it IS the most pitiful.


I have definitely found this to be true, but I'm not sure most shelters really understand that. They see friendly dogs or healthy dogs getting put down and they don't think the sick or the frightened have a chance because those are almost never the ones adopted locally in these rural areas. It can take a while or working a lot with rescues before they experience what we all have - that the injured dogs or the most pitiful sometimes get out alive when the healthy and friendly ones don't. Which is an odd thing when you stop and think about it, but I'm certainly guilty of it myself. Did I adopt one of the nice German Shepherds who was just looking for a home? No, my heart went out to the one huddled in a corner who went ballistic when I tried to talk to her. People are funny.









I didn't know this baby had a possible rescue to go to - did the shelter? Either way, that makes it doubly sad. But my guess is that whoever eval'd her, however carefully, she wasn't going to pass with flying colors, so depending on the deal breakers for the potential group it might not have made any difference.









Maybe I'm especially biased because of Grace, but I have found that many of the dogs who melt down the worst at shelters are also the most intelligent and interesting - if you can get them out and give them that chance. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

The more I go back and think about it the more I see the mistakes. It started with one and it lead to another to correct the first one. I didn't have a lot of time and rushed a dog that was obviously terrified. 

I've worked with soooo many dogs at shelters...spending time with them, taking pictures and trying to get them more exposure. I had never seen a dog like this before. I've worked with fear biters and scared dogs before, but this was a whole new league. 

Knowing that I was fully responsible for her death is a sadness that I cannot express. I've always been the type that wears my emotions on my sleeve, but I've never been so crushed. I love GSD's and want to save them all, but yesterday I made an error that cost a dog it's life. I just cannot tell you how that feels. 

I wanted to come back on and tell everyone how sorry I am, but I doubt it will do any good. The damage is done and the dog is gone. I sent this same message to another forum member that asked me to stay hoping that he would post it, because I simply cannot face you guys in my shame. 

If I am not welcomed back, I fully understand and I know I deserve every single comment that has been made. My heart has ached all day and I need some time away to collect myself. There's very few people down here doing this type of work in GA and I was trying to do the right thing...sometimes failue is a part of learning, but usually the consequence of failure is not so severe. 

I am truely sorry and I would very much like to continue helping these dogs however I can, but some dogs, I now know, need to be left to more experienced people. I considered just staying away and hiding, but facing up to my mistakes seems like the right thing to do and I noticed two or three other GA dogs have been posted since I last posted. 

Please don't kick me out of this wonderful community, but if you do I will accept my punishment with a gracious heart. 

Thank you all for what you do.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Hey great to see you back!!!

Stuff happens. Rescue is complicated. Sounds like you understand that. Nobody is born knowing all this stuff, the important thing is knowing what we don't know. 

I can't tell you what I've learned even in the past few years.


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqHey great to see you back!!!
> 
> Stuff happens. Rescue is complicated. Sounds like you understand that.


Much more today, than I did yesterday.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Well... when you originally posted about how it would all go, I was worried. I think several of us were. I know you've had those experiences like with your friend's sable where the dog was totally misunderstood, you got her out and she was fine, but often, particularly in rural shelters but really anywhere, it can be a lot more complicated than that. 

However, we learn by doing. 

And even if you're not the most experienced evaluator of fear aggressive dogs, that doesn't mean that taking pictures and getting the additional info as you've been doing, isn't incredibly helpful. Often one picture is the difference between life and death for a dog.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I know you've probably been feeling under attack today and after getting so many "ra ras" for all your work both on this site and the other, that had to be kind of a shock to the system, but now that we've all taken a giant calming breath, do you feel comfortable talking some about what your experience has been? You say you've worked with lots of shelter dogs. Did you work at a shelter or maybe volunteer at one? That's how I got my start too.


----------



## dd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Would it be possible for you to work with an experienced trainer? I think you would find that helpful to your perspective, probably much more than just reading on training methods, although that can be a big help too.


dd


----------



## StGeorgeK9

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

The more I read the more I see the mistakes too, you must be heartbroken and I'm sorry you had to learn like this. But I have also seen the good you have done, I do believe you want to help these dogs, perhaps, I'm not sure who first suggested it, but perhaps it might be a good idea to start working more closely with a rescue organization. 

We always think we know what we are doing.....until we dont, it takes a big person to admit that they were wrong, at least in my opinion.


----------



## gagsd

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

BBZ-
Wonderful!!! I am so glad you are here. Believe me, we all make mistakes but as long as we move on and grow, we'll be okay.

I posted last year about some white GSDs (possibly high degree mixes) that were pretty much feral. The people who had trapped one of them we were never able to get in touch with. I just wonder if this was one of those dogs as they were out toward Warner Robbins.
Best of luck in the future.

Mary


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqI know you've probably been feeling under attack today and after getting so many "ra ras" for all your work both on this site and the other, that had to be kind of a shock to the system, but now that we've all taken a giant calming breath, do you feel comfortable talking some about what your experience has been? You say you've worked with lots of shelter dogs. Did you work at a shelter or maybe volunteer at one? That's how I got my start too.


I work 60-70 hour weeks so I do not have any time to spare. I also just bought a new house that I'm working on...it won't be finished until the end of March though. 

As far as experience my family has had quite a few shelter/rescue dogs growing up. I've been going to the shelters to photograph dogs for more exposure as long as I can remember. I've pulled dogs out of kennels that would make the attendents cringe and after spending an hour or more with them, they're as pleasent and as happy as can be. I've assisted friends and referrals from friends in helping them solve various dog issues. Yesterday was a new type of dog I had never seen and I handled it completely wrong. 

I came back so I could continue learning and helping these less fortunate dogs. Here's just a small handful of them...

You all know Bella now










And Buddy who I re-homed with a friend. He had random people aggression that I got sorted out before he left. I also had him fixed and vetted (all shots and hookwork treated) thankfully he was heartworm negitive. 










Mark










Sargent










Lisa










Peaches










And there's many many more that I have deleted from my photobucket because they found homes. 

I have e-mailed a couple of local Rescue's, but never get any responce back...now I feel that it will be impossible for me to work with any of them after yesterday and it's heartbreaking for me. This is what I love.


----------



## ded37

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

blackbirdzach - even though I am being very vocal about this entire thread for many reasons - you were not fully responsible for her death.

I will PM you off thread to give you examples of a few reputable rescues that you may wish to contact.


----------



## blackbirdzach

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: Darcy1blackbirdzach - even though I am being very vocal about this entire thread for many reasons - you were not fully responsible for her death.


Yeah, I know...but if I had been able to bring her out of her shell, maybe there's a chance someone would have taken her. I may not be 100% responsible, but the majority of the blame does fall on my shoulders.


----------



## melonyjhsn

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: blackbirdzachYeah, I know...but if I had been able to bring her out of her shell, maybe there's a chance someone would have taken her. I may not be 100% responsible, but the majority of the blame does fall on my shoulders.


I'm not even sure if that's true. Given how fearful this girl was in her pen, it's unlikely that an established 'been there done that' rescue would of been able to take her. Some dogs only have a chance if an angel finds them and takes a chance by adopting them. 

Sorry this happened to you. I hope that people will be forgiving and show as much compassion for humanity as they do for our non-human friends.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I wouldn't say that. Like I said, she was unlikely to pass any temp test. 

I think the larger issue is having a more formalized system for helping. Rescues on here get worked up about people doing this kind of work on their own NOT because we don't see the need for more help, more dedicated people, and more dogs saved, and NOT because we're territorial or "fear aggressive" as the folks on the other thread said. We do it because we've seen over and over the things that can go wrong. We've seen well meaning people place dogs in terrible situations without ever knowing it. Seen dogs sent to awful rescues where they're far worse off than if they'd stayed at the shelter, adoptive homes where they're bred, neglected, abused or maybe all three. We've seen the dogs suffer when each new person learns the hard way and we don't want that to happen. We want to help newer rescuers learn from OUR mistakes so that the dogs win in the end.

It sounds like many of the homes you've found have been with people that you know. I think most of us started like that. But eventually you saturate that market (and people stop returning your calls for some reason







) and when you're looking for homes for dogs you have GOT to have a really strong screening procedure. Not all adopters are good. Not all rescues are good. 

When people ask for credentials, it can feel funny at first, but that's actually a good sign. It means they know what's up and take dog safety seriously.


----------



## ded37

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Actually, in all honesty - it was her "family" who her let/made this happen to her. It is done and let us all learn some things from this.

For my part, I just circled back on an eval. I asked for to make certain I knew "enough" about the request. Plus as Pupresq said - the eval is only a glimpse and we hope we are making educated decisions, but even the "experts" get it wrong - both ways.

I am not agreeing with any "techniques", but I am hoping you really didn't mean harm.

MODS PLEASE MOVE THIS THREAD.


----------



## k9sarneko

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

There is not one person on this or any other forum who, if being honest, has not made not only one but many mistakes working with dogs. Its very easy around here to armchair quaterback and beat other people up when they make a mistake. That is the only thing I have found that makes me sad sometimes about this forum. If we were all experts on everything canine, why do we need to be here? I think what Zack is trying to do is a good thing. He may or may not have made a mistake with this dog, maybe it could be rehabed with enough time and maybe not. We will never know. What we do know is that he went out of his way to give this dog the best chance and eval he knew how to give. Volunteered his time and evergy and was honest about what he saw. We can always learn more from things we have done in the past. Stop beating up and lead him and give him the gift of your experience and knowledge so he can improve doing what he loves. He obviously is doing something right as he has had success.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Hi BBZ, I truly believe that you were well intentioned and pure of heart and happy to see that you are taking this as a learning experience. We have all made mistakes. It's what we do with them. What is necessary to be successful in our rescue endeavors is to learn from our mistakes, be open to suggestions and use caution in our every move. It is a heartbreaking task sometimes...but we are all here because we care...you included. So...fresh start...take the advice of all the wonderful experienced people here...and you will be great!

As for this poor girl...we all share in your mourning...I cried all day for her....I cry for all those pitiful souls that so much injustice has been done to. We can pray for her...and learn from her...and make something good come of this. As with Diesel...a dog I will never forget...my only consolation is that there is now a fund set up in his memory by a very generous member. So..in this girl's memory...let's save another......and never forget her...and love her as she was never loved in this life.


----------



## Kaylas Mom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: k9sarnekoThere is not one person on this or any other forum who, if being honest, has not made not only one but many mistakes working with dogs. Its very easy around here to armchair quaterback and beat other people up when they make a mistake. That is the only thing I have found that makes me sad sometimes about this forum. If we were all experts on everything canine, why do we need to be here? I think what Zack is trying to do is a good thing. He may or may not have made a mistake with this dog, maybe it could be rehabed with enough time and maybe not. We will never know. What we do know is that he went out of his way to give this dog the best chance and eval he knew how to give. Volunteered his time and evergy and was honest about what he saw. We can always learn more from things we have done in the past. Stop beating up and lead him and give him the gift of your experience and knowledge so he can improve doing what he loves. He obviously is doing something right as he has had success.


Thank you for this post, I think you have said it best..Not one of us is perfect and all knowing... Zack I really hope you stay on the forum and stop beating yourself up..you did your best to try and help this poor dog.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Nice Mary Ann.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

let's start by getting the sable girl out of there.


----------



## raysmom

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I don't want to keep bumping this girl up ahead of the others who still need help, but BBZ wanted to let people know that he has been banned from this forum, so if he doesn't respond to posts/questions, that's why.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

What do you mean banned from this forum?


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Originally Posted By: raysmomI don't want to keep bumping this girl up ahead of the others who still need help, but BBZ wanted to let people know that he has been banned from this forum, so if he doesn't respond to posts/questions, that's why.


Why?????


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Mod's please let us know why, so we can understand.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

This is the one and only comment that will be made by Admin's. Member in question was banned for breaking board rules.

WiscTiger. - Admin
Val


----------



## eadavis

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Is there a rule we should be aware of more acutely?


----------



## melonyjhsn

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I'm confused too.... I can't find anything publicly posted that is in clear volition of board rules.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

Argh. There goes another good opportunity for education.


----------



## AbbyK9

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Quote:I'm confused too.... I can't find anything publicly posted that is in clear volition of board rules





> Quote:Argh. There goes another good opportunity for education.


I second both of these. I also cannot find anything that violates board rules and I think it's a shame that he was kicked off rather than educated.


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*



> Quote:I second both of these. I also cannot find anything that violates board rules and I think it's a shame that he was kicked off rather than educated.


Ditto this.


----------



## ninhar

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I'm guessing that he was banned due to posts and comments that were made on another forum on this board and it had nothing to do with this forum.


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: PITIFUL NO NAME WGSD FEMALE - WARNER ROBBINS -*

I’m sorry but it would be inappropriate of us to comment on the banning of a member and what the specific reasons behind it would be. 

I’m going to close this thread now since it has become unproductive. If someone wants to start a new thread in this dog’s memory or on “proper evaluation of a shelter dog” please feel free to do so.


----------

